# Albencover mit Paint malen



## chopi (12. Oktober 2009)

1. Wir zeichnen Albencover mit Paint.
2. Die anderen müssen es erraten.
3. Wers errät,darf ein eigenes machen.
4. Musikrichtungen sind gute tipps.
5. Natürlich ist die Idee geklaut
6. Ich erwarte Bandnamen & Albumnamen
7. Der,ders erraten hat,hat eine Stunde,selbst was zu posten,sonst isses FFA
-Lasst euer ewiges FFA...
-Solltet ihr den Bandnamen reinschreiben,erleichtert ihr das Erraten um einiges,ihr könnt z.b. etwas unleserliches schreiben,damit man weiß,dass dort was steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So,hier meins...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

rammstein - reise, reise?


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2009)

Jup,du darfst.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

paint rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte erst mit gimp malen, aber paint is einfach unübertroffen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Oktober 2009)

Klingt nach einem weiteren Metal Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem weiteren Metal Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö:
Getaggt als:

rock, alternative, alternative rock, funk, funk rock


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

Red hot Chilli Peppers - Californiacation?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Red hot Chi*ll*i Peppers - Californi*a*cation?


das tut in der seele weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denk mal du meinst das richtige


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mich mal wieder selbst übertroffen!


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

disturbed.. indestructible?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> disturbed.. indestructible?


WIe kommte jetzt da drauf ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

ganz einfach weils so ähnlich aussieht und du die band in deiner sig hast^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

*auf artherks avatar guck* ja is schon ne ähnlichkeit vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

so ne ganz kleine


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *auf artherks avatar guck* ja is schon ne ähnlichkeit vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gebs ja zu, ich habs aus google rauskopiert und nur die Schrift weggemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Next pls!


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

ich gebs mal ffa da ich noch ein wenig in der arbeit bin ... und keine zeit für paint hab^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss, einfallslos, aber alles andere was mir grad auf anhieb einfiel konnt ich entweder nicht malen oder wäre viel zu schwierig.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

MIST. Grad wo ich mit meinem kunstwerk fertig war )=


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

schwarz von den böhsen onkelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

metallica - black album?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Onkelz, wer ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


riesentrolli hat natürlich recht.

FFA (bzw. Dragon1?!)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Onkelz, wer ist das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oiiii das hab ich jetz mal bewusst überlesen


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

ich lass dagon1 den vortritt


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

DANKE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2009)

Papa Roach - Metamorphosis?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wage zu behaupten das es sehr detailreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. Oktober 2009)

Rise Against - Siren Song Of The Counter Culture


FFA - zu müde um noch was zu malen^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

*frust*


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächstes Mal gebe ich mehr Mühe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Metallica - Death Magnetic?^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt. Du bist dran.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Strich unten links ignorieren!


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

stille nacht heilige nacht?xD ne keinen planXD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Ihr könnt ruhig googln^^. Hätte den Titel des Albums au nie gewusst^^.


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Ok,ein alter Mann und 3 kleine menschen in blau gemalt,mit weißen / roten mützen.
"Vader Abraham im Land der Schlümpfe"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

eine gebrannte cdXD


----------



## chopi (15. Oktober 2009)

Ganz falsch und trotzdem ziemlich nah dran.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

SOAD - Steal This Album? :]


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

omfg O_o das isses :<


----------



## chopi (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast vollkommen recht.
Ihr müsst nicht warten,wenn ich euch sicher seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deathstyle,du darfst.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh okay sorry, dann jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Lös mal auf, kennt ja keine Sau.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das einige dieses Album kennen, es ist noch nicht sonderlich alt (das neuste von der Gruppe) und es wurde eigentlich ziemlich gehyped. Richtung ist ganz grob gesagt Elektro.


Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Ah, jetzt hab ich es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2009)

Subway to Sally - Nord Nord Ost 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weis, ich kann sowas von gar nicht zeichnen aber dafür dass es mit der Maus gezeichnet ist... naja, trotzdem scheisse, ich weis ^^
Daher schonmal n kleiner Tipp, ist von ner bekannten Metalband :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (19. Oktober 2009)

Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm?


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Wow, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es jemand erkennt, stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (19. Oktober 2009)

Okay nächstes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Farbzerlegung eines Lichtstrahls mit Hilfe eines Prismas von den Physikern?


----------



## Meriane (19. Oktober 2009)

Nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr nen Tip braucht: ISt schon älter das Album


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2009)

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon


FFA :>


----------



## Dolgrim (20. Oktober 2009)

Neu:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Miserable Paint künste :X Vielleicht erkennts trotzdem einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

hab nur was getestet =)
(wie kann ich ein bild als ganzes einfügen?)


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mal was neues so lang nichts mehr gesehn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die waagerechten schwarzen Streifen sind der Bandname inkl. Albenname. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Korn oder so? Album ist mir aber unbekannt ^^


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Korn oder so? Album ist mir aber unbekannt ^^


Ich wusste es schon immer,ich bin verdammt gut im Paintzeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

issues von Korn


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> issues von Korn



Mach'n neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Beatles - White Album




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2009)

Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Boahr, is das ne fricklige Arbeit ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

"Kung Fu Fighters" von Mickey Mouse, produced by Walt Disney?


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2009)

Nope. Die Haarbommeln sind auf dem Cover eigentlich schräg. Aber das kriegste mit Paint beschissen hin, kannst ja nichtmal was im freien Winkel drehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich löse mal auf. Scheint wohl zu schwer zu sein, weil die Künstlerin wohl kaum einer hört / kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bjørk - Homogenic*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FFA!*


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

In Flames - A Sense of Purpose xD 

naja FFA da ich keine Zeit habe eins zu machen xD


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Richtiiiiiig geil oder .. xD


Ich glaube ich hät nicht antworten sollen, IF Cover sind bei mir unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zuerst auf Bling Guardian getippt *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Weisser Schnee - Text)


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2009)

EIn Tipp: Es ist ein deutscher Sänger und auf dem Cover hat er eine Gitarre in der rechten Hand.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dat wars.

FFA


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

[attachment=9637:albencover.jpg]


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Pokemon, kristal-edition ^^

puh, welches hat denn mal son Pferd/hund/katze/pokemon/kamel/esel in der Ecke


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein Pony ein weißes Pony..na machts jetzt Klick?


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Pony



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

Tipp plx


----------

